# Why is he hissing?



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Misty and her pal, Sooty play together nicely and he comes indoors for at least 1 meal every day. His owner knows and is ok with it as he is not a well man and often forgets to feed Sooty.
Sooty is about 8 yo and was neutered late, about 2 years ago. He seems healthy. His condition has improved since I have been feeding him. He is a ratter, although I'm pretty sure he doesn't eat them, but I have seen him 'playing' with them.
When he comes indoors it isn't always to eat. He will lie behind my chair and has his own catnip toys to chew. I gave him his own to stop him stealing Misty's.
The thing is, he sometimes hisses at me and I don't know why.
The first time was while sitting on the windowsill looking outside. I was going out and didn't want to leave him shut in. So I gently touched his rear hoping it would make him go out. He bit my hand. Just a gentle bite as though to say, 'please don't do that, I don't like it'.
Thinking about it after I thought he had probably been looking outside to see if it was safe to go out and I should have realised that and not tried to make him go.
Lesson learned.
Then he began to occasionally hiss at me. Once, I held my hand out to him while he was behind my chair and he hissed. I realised I was actually blocking his exit, so no wonder he warned me off.
Another lesson learned.
But most time he hisses is to do with food.
I always feed him on the kitchen worktop, well away from Misty's feeding spot in the lounge. When he is eating I can gently stroke his head and back but I never do it for more than a few seconds. I'm just trying to show him I mean no harm. But if I try to pet him before I give him his food, he hisses, even though he knows, when he's in that spot, that food is on its way.
If I'm outside and see Sooty I can call him and he'll come for a stroke, pushing his head into my hand. I guess he feels safe on his own territory.
Why does he hiss at me? What am I doing wrong? Am I just going to have to accept he will never completely trust me?
Sorry for long post it's just I don't know if there's anything I can do to improve things.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Probably a self protective habit he has developed. I would stop trying to pet him before you feed him. He's told you he doesn't like it. Hissing is communication. It means "Stop that" or "I don't like that" or "Stay away". So, unless you are doing something that HAS to be done whether he hisses or not, I would pay attention and not do things if he hisses when you do. 

He sounds lovely.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Pretty sure that hissing is a vocal warning when a cat feels threatened and is warning you to keep your distance.
I would just accept he isn't sure of you and let him do the approaching.

Oops sorry @lorilu cross posted ,


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

@lorilu & @buffie , Thanks both, I do understand that hissing is a warning. It's just that he's been coming for meals for 3 years now and I'd hoped any distrust or uncertainty would have eased by now.
I'll hold off with the petting. I think it has been my measure of how much he trusts me so it's heartbreaking to see he still thinks I'm a threat.
I believe he was a rescue so who knows what may have happened in his past.
Yes Lorilu, he is a lovely boy.


----------



## tyg'smum (Aug 14, 2018)

Can't help noticing from Sooty's photo that there seems to be something a bit odd about his eyes. Is his sight impaired in any way?


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

tyg'smum said:


> Can't help noticing from Sooty's photo that there seems to be something a bit odd about his eyes. Is his sight impaired in any way?


Well spotted , it may just be light reaction but his pupils do look different .


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

I did actually write a thread about the eye problem back in July, "What's Wrong With His Eye?".
According to Sooty's owner he's had it since birth, but that's all he could tell me. I wondered if the mother had a virus which caused the damage. Just speculation after doing a little research at the time.
As I mentioned in my thread, he had been seen by a vet when neutered (2 yrs ago-ish) so would have seen the eye. 
It doesn't seem to cause him any noticeable problems. Runs, skips,plays and hunts rodents.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Cully said:


> I did actually write a thread about the eye problem back in July, "What's Wrong With His Eye?".
> According to Sooty's owner he's had it since birth, but that's all he could tell me. I wondered if the mother had a virus which caused the damage. Just speculation after doing a little research at the time.
> As I mentioned in my thread, he had been seen by a vet when neutered (2 yrs ago-ish) so would have seen the eye.
> It doesn't seem to cause him any noticeable problems. Runs, skips,plays and hunts rodents.


I must have missed it , sorry


----------



## tyg'smum (Aug 14, 2018)

Cully said:


> I did actually write a thread about the eye problem back in July, "What's Wrong With His Eye?".
> According to Sooty's owner he's had it since birth, but that's all he could tell me. I wondered if the mother had a virus which caused the damage. Just speculation after doing a little research at the time.
> As I mentioned in my thread, he had been seen by a vet when neutered (2 yrs ago-ish) so would have seen the eye.
> It doesn't seem to cause him any noticeable problems. Runs, skips,plays and hunts rodents.


I just wondered whether this might explain part of his behaviour: if, for instance, a sudden movement startled him.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

buffie said:


> I must have missed it , sorry


No sorry necessary , we can't be expected to read everything.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Cully said:


> @lorilu & @buffie , Thanks both, I do understand that hissing is a warning. It's just that he's been coming for meals for 3 years now and I'd hoped any distrust or uncertainty would have eased by now.
> I'll hold off with the petting. I think it has been my measure of how much he trusts me so it's heartbreaking to see he still thinks I'm a threat.


It doesn't necessarily mean he sees you as a "threat". I think you are reading too much into it. Hissing is communication. It just means "Don't do that" or "Stay away".

Think about it this way. Everyone has her or his own comfort levels,, boundaries, including cats. You can say to someone "can you please step back a pace I feel a bit crowded" or "please don't touch me like that it makes me uncomfortable" without feeling hostile about it. A cat doesn't have words. A cat hisses instead.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

tyg'smum said:


> I just wondered whether this might explain part of his behaviour: if, for instance, a sudden movement startled him.


He's been coming here long enough to recognise the environment, smells etc so he should realise it's me and I'm no threat, just a food supplier. He also runs here if he needs a safe house (stranger/bully/rain). He's not afraid to defend himself and I've seen him involved in a few fights. He seems to actually try and protect Misty if a bully cat is paying her too much attention.
I have tried to check if his sight is limited in either eye by approaching him from different angles but it doesn't seem to be. No expert of course!!
I do know one other cat who got annoyed by Sooty's constant attempts to befriend him which led to a fight. Poor Sooty, just looking for a friend!


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

lorilu said:


> It doesn't necessarily mean he sees you as a "threat". I think you are reading too much into it. Hissing is communication. It just means "Don't do that" or "Stay away".
> 
> Think about it this way. Everyone has her or his own comfort levels,, boundaries, including cats. You can say to someone "can you please step back a pace I feel a bit crowded" or "please don't touch me like that it makes me uncomfortable" without feeling hostile about it. A cat doesn't have words. A cat hisses instead.


Thanks. I'd hate to think he doesn't trust me. Don't mind if he's just telling me off.


----------



## tyg'smum (Aug 14, 2018)

Cully said:


> He's been coming here long enough to recognise the environment, smells etc so he should realise it's me and I'm no threat, just a food supplier. He also runs here if he needs a safe house (stranger/bully/rain). He's not afraid to defend himself and I've seen him involved in a few fights. He seems to actually try and protect Misty if a bully cat is paying her too much attention.
> I have tried to check if his sight is limited in either eye by approaching him from different angles but it doesn't seem to be. No expert of course!!
> I do know one other cat who got annoyed by Sooty's constant attempts to befriend him which led to a fight. Poor Sooty, just looking for a friend!


Point taken (I was actually trying to explain the thinking behind my previous post)


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Cully said:


> Thanks. I'd hate to think he doesn't trust me. Don't mind if he's just telling me off.


Well if I were you I would work on adjusting your own attitude about it.  Remember that cats are emotional barometers. If you are worrying that he thinks you are a threat, he will pick up on your tension. Make up your mind to stop worrying about his hissing. As you say, he's been coming to you for 3 years. He knows he has nothing to fear from you. He simply has boundaries that he wants you to respect. He is communicating those boundaries to you. The more you listen, the better he will trust you.

My cats hiss at me when I over step. If it's appropriate, I back off. If I am about to do something necessary they dislike, I acknowledge to them that I know that they will be unhappy about it and tell them why it is necessary, and keep on. (like nail trimming, or weighing for example)

They also hiss at each other now and then. It's just communication.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

tyg'smum said:


> Point taken (I was actually trying to explain the thinking behind my previous post)


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

lorilu said:


> Well if I were you I would work on adjusting your own attitude about it.  Remember that cats are emotional barometers. If you are worrying that he thinks you are a threat, he will pick up on your tension. Make up your mind to stop worrying about his hissing. As you say, he's been coming to you for 3 years. He knows he has nothing to fear from you. He simply has boundaries that he wants you to respect. He is communicating those boundaries to you. The more you listen, the better he will trust you.
> 
> My cats hiss at me when I over step. If it's appropriate, I back off. If I am about to do something necessary they dislike, I acknowledge to them that I know that they will be unhappy about it and tell them why it is necessary, and keep on. (like nail trimming, or weighing for example)
> 
> They also hiss at each other now and then. It's just communication.


I do actually talk to him quite a lot, as I do Misty.
I don't think he gets a lot of attention at home, I've never seen any toys there and he has a 24/7 open cat flap. I've seen him in the garden at 2 - 4 am, and he's inside my kitchen as soon as I open the window at about 6.30am. 
Poor lad, I long for him to have some affection.
I'll back off and hope he comes to me in time.


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

@Cully this reminds me of my sisters old cat Rosie. I mentioned her on here recently. It's like lorilu says, it's a boundary thing, Sooty has plenty of space outside, but indoors can feel cornered or overwhelmed and just needs you step back a step. I'm sure he thinks the world of you, but needs his own space. Imagine his old life was like Rosie's (my sister's old cat):
https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/how-do-i-cope-with-rehoming-my-much-loved-cat.522662/
I've taken on two black cats before, similar in Sooty's behaviour, which eventually changed.... just give Sooty more time.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

@TriTri ,He's ok with me around him while he's eating. I have to lean over him and pass things over his head, also using the taps and doing washing up right next to him and he's fine, even when his tail droops in the full washing up bowl. He doesn't mind household noises, so he's obviously used to it.
When he doesn't think I'm looking he will explore the flat, quite happy to poke his nose into cupboards and boxes. I have to be careful as Misty does get a bit miffed at times. She just sits and watches him, or goes into a loaf. She sometimes licks her lips too so I know she must feel a bit stressed. Maybe afraid he is taking over her territory. They play together, occasionally batting each other, but no big problems so far.
She deliberately brings him in sometimes and they sneak off together to the bathroom. It's funny, as she lets him lead while she keeps looking back at me to check if I've seen them. Like a pair of teenagers sneaking off to the bedroom.
He may go into the bathroom but he never uses her litter tray.
He does, after all, already have an owner, who I know is not a well man. I just hope that I'm providing Sooty with a little bit of what he's missing from home. I couldn't bear the thought of him going hungry. Unfortunately I have to draw a line once Misty is in for the night and not allow Sooty inside. He is free roaming and would never accept being shut in, and I could never allow Misty out after dark.
I just hope they remain friends.


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

It could just be a habit as well, I think? Something he is used to doing, even though he doesn't mean anything by it.

The fact he comes to you for head bumps sure shows you he trusts you and appreciates you  

I bet in another six months time, you will have more milestones in how his behaviour develops. It's something I have seen with my dad's boys, we don't notice the small steps day to date but looking back in big chunks there's leaps and bounds.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

SuboJvR said:


> It could just be a habit as well, I think? Something he is used to doing, even though he doesn't mean anything by it.
> 
> The fact he comes to you for head bumps sure shows you he trusts you and appreciates you
> 
> I bet in another six months time, you will have more milestones in how his behaviour develops. It's something I have seen with my dad's boys, we don't notice the small steps day to date but looking back in big chunks there's leaps and bounds.


It's only when we're outside that he initiates the petting. He doesn't approach me indoors.
Sometimes when I call Misty in, seconds later I can hear him climbing over the fence. As soon as he hears my voice he thinks, "food" lol.
Indoors, after eating, he will come to investigate if I hold my hand out to him. But only once he's eaten and feeling relaxed. 
He came in at lunchtime and ate his food. I thought he'd gone back out until I noticed Misty staring at the back of my chair. When I looked, Sooty was having a chew of his catnip banana .


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Cully said:


> It's only when we're outside that he initiates the petting. He doesn't approach me indoors.
> Sometimes when I call Misty in, seconds later I can hear him climbing over the fence. As soon as he hears my voice he thinks, "food" lol.
> Indoors, after eating, he will come to investigate if I hold my hand out to him. But only once he's eaten and feeling relaxed.
> He came in at lunchtime and ate his food. I thought he'd gone back out until I noticed Misty staring at the back of my chair. When I looked, Sooty was having a chew of his catnip banana .


A catnip banana? He chose it over Misty's blue mouse I made ?


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

TriTri said:


> A catnip banana? He chose it over Misty's blue mouse I made ?


NO, he's not allowed her blue Mr Mousey. He has 2 nip toys and a small valerian pillow which are kept on a mat behind my chair. If he's got his own he's less likely to poke around in her toy basket. Last time he did that I had to wash all the toys he'd touched/licked/chewed, and scrub the patch of carpet where he'd drooled. In fact I'm sure I've got a pic of him enjoying her toys while she's out somewhere.........
Here it is...








I had to wash that little grey teddy. It's her favourite and she's had it since I first got her. She beats it up but loves it really.
How's Max and Tess these days?


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Cully said:


> NO, he's not allowed her blue Mr Mousey. He has 2 nip toys and a small valerian pillow which are kept on a mat behind my chair. If he's got his own he's less likely to poke around in her toy basket. Last time he did that I had to wash all the toys he'd touched/licked/chewed, and scrub the patch of carpet where he'd drooled. In fact I'm sure I've got a pic of him enjoying her toys while she's out somewhere.........
> Here it is...
> View attachment 428526
> 
> ...


Awww I love Sooty ❤. I use to know a black cat called Sooty, not a well cat; I warned my (ex) husband not to pick Sooty up, but he did & Sooty scratched him badly down his nose, which left a scar. Hopefully Sooty recovered from the ordeal . 
Yes, you must keep her grey teddy away! I can't help but feel that you may be asked to take on Sooty full-time at some point in the future.....
I had intended to make Moo & Sooty some catnip mice whilst off for Christmas, sos late, but will get some out to you for next week.

Max- I need your advice Cully- he's intolerant to chicken and as you know it's in many foods, & he's got a small selection of foods now, but not many. You were recently looking into foods without chicken, so could you recommend any? I've assumed if ingredients include poultry, then there is a chance of chicken being in it, or it could be other poultry? 
Tessy- bright as a button at the moment thanks for asking. I started both cats on (zooplus) smilla multi- vitamin paste last week and her coat is now looking better & glossy. However, she's not been too well lately with her chronic pancreatitis and I'm awaiting a phone call back from the vet. Vet nurse has emailed the specialist and awaiting a reply. Her vomits aren't bad and all seem food related. Tessy likes the small laser torches, which here we call: her Mr Mousey. Sorry if too much info.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

TriTri said:


> Awww I love Sooty ❤. I use to know a black cat called Sooty, not a well cat; I warned my (ex) husband not to pick Sooty up, but he did & Sooty scratched him badly down his nose, which left a scar. Hopefully Sooty recovered from the ordeal .
> Yes, you must keep her grey teddy away! I can't help but feel that you may be asked to take on Sooty full-time at some point in the future.....
> I had intended to make Moo & Sooty some catnip mice whilst off for Christmas, sos late, but will get some out to you for next week.
> 
> ...


Never too much info about Max and Tess. Glad to hear she's doing well and hope she gets to see the specialist soon.
I think I had the same problem as you with chicken free food as it seems to be in everything. I had to find something as she ate chicken once and was sick so wouldn't touch it again.
I tried her with different fish but she was only really interested in tuna, and of course, that has to be limited.
Eventually I tried her with Thrive chicken and she loved it. Maybe it was because it's high quality, or just because she had forgotten about the sick chicken incident.
I think I just spent hours on Zooplus looking at the ingredients lists of all the better foods and ended up spending a fortune on stuff she wouldn't eat.
Have you tried kangaroo? ZP sell it and I dont think it's got any chicken.
Start a thread, 'chicken free commercial cat food'. You might get lucky. Sorry I'm no help.sdddddddddddddddd'[;z Oops, Moo just climbed up and typed hello to you :Smuggrin
What food is he eating at the moment?


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Cully said:


> Never too much info about Max and Tess. Glad to hear she's doing well and hope she gets to see the specialist soon.
> I think I had the same problem as you with chicken free food as it seems to be in everything. I had to find something as she ate chicken once and was sick so wouldn't touch it again.
> I tried her with different fish but she was only really interested in tuna, and of course, that has to be limited.
> Eventually I tried her with Thrive chicken and she loved it. Maybe it was because it's high quality, or just because she had forgotten about the sick chicken incident.
> ...


Hi @Cully
I read your thread.
The kangaroo Tessy had a bad reaction to and it then took her a month to get back on track after; I don't remember trying Max on it; I know I took it the local cat rescue but could check his food diary. Both have Animonda Vom Feinstein pure turkey, turkey and tom's, a few others. Max likes the turkey hearts. He no longer likes Bozita tinned beef or fish or Leonardo seafisch. He loves Miamor Ragout Royal Veal in jelly which actually says 'with poultry' on the ingredients. He has roast turkey and a few perfect fit 1 + salmon biscuits. Fresh white fish he cannot cope with anymore. I wonder if there's something else wrong with him, but have taken him to the vets a few time's and other than 2 dentals, they've said he seems fine. Last night he had DeliCATessen turkey and pheasant but he's not that keen on it. Any suggestions? Anyone? It seems a bit strange that both cats only do well on mainly turkey based foods.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

@TriTri , I also tried the Vom Fenstein pure turkey after she seemed to really enjoy the Felix turkey but she absolutely refused it. Wouldn't even sniff it, and actually backed away from it. Sooty wasn't keen but I think that was just a mistrust of a new food. He eventually ate it.
I got her some Gourmet Solitaire turkey fillets which she really liked. So I bought a 12 pack. She had gone off it by the time they arrived.:Banghead
I did read somewhere, on here I think, that the most common food intolerance for cats is chicken. No doubt someone will correct me if I'm wrong. I stumbled upon it while doing a bit of research into why Moo was sick after eating it once.
I don't think turkey is such a strong taste, so maybe that's why Max tolerates it better.
When the ingredients state meat/poultry derivatives I suppose it depends on exactly what is being used. Scrapings off the bone might be tolerable, but I shudder to think what else might be being used.:Yuck
On my travels around the net I'll keep an eye out for chicken free and let you know if I find anything.
:Cat


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Cully said:


> @TriTri , I also tried the Vom Fenstein pure turkey after she seemed to really enjoy the Felix turkey but she absolutely refused it. Wouldn't even sniff it, and actually backed away from it. Sooty wasn't keen but I think that was just a mistrust of a new food. He eventually ate it.
> I got her some Gourmet Solitaire turkey fillets which she really liked. So I bought a 12 pack. She had gone off it by the time they arrived.:Banghead
> I did read somewhere, on here I think, that the most common food intolerance for cats is chicken. No doubt someone will correct me if I'm wrong. I stumbled upon it while doing a bit of research into why Moo was sick after eating it once.
> I don't think turkey is such a strong taste, so maybe that's why Max tolerates it better.
> ...


Thank you @Cully that would be great.

I've started their catnip mice. 'Various fabrics used, including a bright green one with black spiders on , or spots, or stripes, or cats in hats, singing mice or the usual blue ones. You can choose when they're finished.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

TriTri said:


> Thank you @Cully that would be great.
> 
> I've started their catnip mice. 'Various fabrics used, including a bright green one with black spiders on , or spots, or stripes, or cats in hats, singing mice or the usual blue ones. You can choose when they're finished.


Ooh, says Moo, more mousey's. Long tails, long tails, long tails pleeeze. Fank u Aunty TriTri. :Cat


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

@TriTri , Have you tried Googling 'single protein cat food'? That should only contain one type of protein and you can look for anything other than chicken. 
Probably best to check ingredients for any mention of other proteins.
Some of the foods for delicate tummies are single protein so shouldn't contain anything else.
There's probably threads on here somewhere too.
I was quite pleased today as I want to try Moo on Canagan but it's so expensive @£15 for 12 tins. 
I don't mind the price if I know she'll eat it but object to throwing my money away.
So, I emailed Simply Pet Foods and explained. She said they don't do samples but found me some odd tins and put them in the post to try. 
Well, if you don't ask, you don't get.:Smug


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Cully said:


> @TriTri , Have you tried Googling 'single protein cat food'? That should only contain one type of protein and you can look for anything other than chicken.
> Probably best to check ingredients for any mention of other proteins.
> Some of the foods for delicate tummies are single protein so shouldn't contain anything else.
> There's probably threads on here somewhere too.
> ...


Good for you, well done. Have you received them yet? Tessy use to like the pouch Canagan, but the last few haven't been eaten and I've given up on it now, though it looked and smelt of a very good quality, with green lipped mussels, aloe Vera, glucosamine etc. It's a shame they can't do their own shopping, eh?!

I need to research more single protein foods for Max, yes.

I'm having some luck with some Smilla vitamin paste at the moment. My cats love it and I'm not only able to hide pills in it, for them to devour immediately, but I'm also able to mix in Tessies pancreatic enzymes for her chronic pancreatitis. It's cheaper than the Easypill putty and makes a nice change for her, I think. Her coat has become very glossy in the last week since starting the paste. I have to use it sparingly though, as you give them a 2 inch strip of it in total per day. I got it free with my Zooplus points, but they sell it & they also sell a Smilla malt paste for fur balls, not tried the malt paste yet, but remember my old cats loving the taste of malt paste to help with their fur balls.

I'd recommend anyone ordering from Zooplus to use Top Cashback, but remembering to delete Zooplus from your browser history first. They say up to 3% cash back on Zooplus orders.They also do up to 9.6% cash back with pets at home, up to 8.4% with Pet Supermarket, up to 6% cash back with Pet Planet & Lily's Kitchen & various other online pet stores. They are doing £30 back on their insurance comparison website too. Utility Warehouse do 3% cash back in Sainsbury's and up to about 10% at dozens of other stores, and they don't have to be online stores.

Sorry to side track.


----------



## moomoowawa (May 19, 2019)

Not to be a drama queen but maybe he has been rough handled by humans in the past. I would want to know what's up with his eyes, can you show your vet a photo next time you see them?
What happens if you stretch your hand out to him and wait? Does he come up to you and rub against you?


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

@TriTri , oh that's good you've found a nice paste to hide the pills in, I'm all for anything that makes medicating less stressful.
Thanks for the heads up on the cashback, I wonder if they do it for Symply Pet Foods too. A discount on Canagan would be welcome.
Yes, the samples for Canagan arrived next day. She didn't like the chicken with beef, but that was no suprise as she doesn't like beef. There's tuna with crab and tuna with prawn, which I haven't tried yet as she loves tuna so don't expect any complaints about that. The other freebie was chicken with ham which she seemed to like, so I ordered a pack of 12 which have just arrived. Just offered some but got snubbed! She'd had a good turkey breakfast and a second helping later, so maybe she's not hungry yet. It's raining now so it's early siesta time for her. Will try again later.
Very impressed with delivery, and the lady who troubled to find the odd tins for me, 5 stars.
I've just had a quick look on ZP, single protein wet foods: Miamor Sensitive and Integra Protect Sensitive are worth looking at. One source protein and no animal by products. there is a chicken variety but also beef, turkey, and veal.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

moomoowawa said:


> Not to be a drama queen but maybe he has been rough handled by humans in the past. I would want to know what's up with his eyes, can you show your vet a photo next time you see them?
> What happens if you stretch your hand out to him and wait? Does he come up to you and rub against you?


No idea what his early life was as he's a rescue. His reluctance to being handled makes me think he has been mis-handled before too, especially as he freaks out if I accidentally (rarely) shut the window so he's trapped. Maybe he had to be cage trapped to be caught and it was a bad experience. Who knows? 
The vet who saw him thinks the eye problem is dated back to when he was a kitten.Maybe caught something from his mother. I posted a thread about this earlier "What's wrong with his eye?" Whatever is was, it's historical and doesn't seem to cause him any problems now. 
Yes, indoors he'll come and sniff my hand if I stretch it out to him but strictly on his own terms. Outdoors he's far more confident and will come to me and instigate head rubs and pushes his head through my hand and along his body.
While I'm more than happy to have him come in for food and shelter, I have to be sensitive to Misty's feelings. Sometimes she actually seems to invite him in and they play. At other times she isn't happy, maybe fearful he's taking over her home.


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Cully said:


> @TriTri , oh that's good you've found a nice paste to hide the pills in, I'm all for anything that makes medicating less stressful.
> Thanks for the heads up on the cashback, I wonder if they do it for Symply Pet Foods too. A discount on Canagan would be welcome.
> Yes, the samples for Canagan arrived next day. She didn't like the chicken with beef, but that was no suprise as she doesn't like beef. There's tuna with crab and tuna with prawn, which I haven't tried yet as she loves tuna so don't expect any complaints about that. The other freebie was chicken with ham which she seemed to like, so I ordered a pack of 12 which have just arrived. Just offered some but got snubbed! She'd had a good turkey breakfast and a second helping later, so maybe she's not hungry yet. It's raining now so it's early siesta time for her. Will try again later.
> Very impressed with delivery, and the lady who troubled to find the odd tins for me, 5 stars.
> I've just had a quick look on ZP, single protein wet foods: Miamor Sensitive and Integra Protect Sensitive are worth looking at. One source protein and no animal by products. there is a chicken variety but also beef, turkey, and veal.


Hi @Cully
I've checked and sorry, there's no cashback with Symply Pet Foods. Fingers crossed Moo likes the other flavours then. I've tried Max & Tessy with Integra Protect, but they didn't want to know it. I'm reluctant to try the Miamor Sensitive as the ingredients contents don't add up to anywhere near 100%... about a third in secret ingredients?! They also include rice or pasta, I think it said. 'Just tried to order more of their favourites in Miamor Ragout Royale in jelly and they've none in stock :Arghh. Good job I have a stash . I've noticed Top Cashback offer up to £108 off of pet insurance with Bought By Many, up to £100 off another pet insurer, a definite £48 off with one pet insurer and many others. I need to insure Naughty Max some-when. Here's the link for anyone interested. The cash-backs take quite a while to come through in my and my sister's experience, but are still worth having. https://www.topcashback.co.uk/search/merchants/?s=Pet+insurance
Tessy spent the day curled up in a fleece bed on my desk, whilst I worked today (photo below or above). I gave her a Bravecto Plus flea/worming/tick treatment (drop) which lasts 3 months. (Max's turn tomorrow). Tessy due for blood tests tomorrow, but after I post out Moo & Sooties new catnip mice!!!!

Tessy has a similar looking eye problem to Sooty. Different to Elmo's which was similar. Vet thinks Tessy had a bang to her head before she came to me. Elmo was born with his.


----------

